# PROBLEMA emerge LaTex QUALE?

## 102376

ciao a tutti ho cercato con emerge -s latex ma non riesco a capire quale scaricare a me serve un compilatore che mi compila il .tex in pdf cosa scarico???

----------

## mambro

A occhio potrebbe esserti utile questo

```

* app-text/dvipdfm 

     Available versions:  0.13.2c 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://gaspra.kettering.edu/dvipdfm/

     Description:         DVI to PDF translator

```

o questo

```

* app-text/dvipdfmx 

     Available versions:  20031116 20040411 ~20050201 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://project.ktug.or.kr/dvipdfmx/

     Description:         DVI to PDF translator with multi-byte character support

```

In modo che dai 

```

latex testo.tex 

```

e ottieni il .dvi e poi lo trasformi in pdf con quel programma

----------

## 102376

ma il fatto che quale emerge defo fare per avere latex sample.tex ????

ma esiste anche un programma che si chiama pdflatex 

e dai il comando 

```
pdflatex sample.tex
```

esiste in portage io c'è lho su un pc slacware....

----------

## nick_spacca

```
nick-book nick # emerge -pv tetex 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r5  +X -doc 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

nick-book nick # 

```

----------

## ataraxic

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti ho cercato con emerge -s latex ma non riesco a capire quale scaricare a me serve un compilatore che mi compila il .tex in pdf cosa scarico???

 

Ciao!

Io da "buon nubbio" mi sono emerso tetex, suite completa latex e uso come GUI kile, veramente ben fatta!!

Naturalmente la soluzione di cui sopra non è sicuramente la più parsimoniosa, ma per lo meno eviti problemi di pacchetti mancanti e altre problemucci.

PS Visto che il topic è stato aperto mi ricollego anche io; ho un laptop piuttosto scaccio (128M di RAM e pentium III) ed ho intenzione di installare latex, quali pacchetti devo installare per avere una distribuzione latex minimale e funzionante?? Vorrei cmq utilizzare una GUI piuttosto user-friendly possibilmente ancora kile (lyx non mi è sembrata così potente e sicuramente così intuitiva!!).

Grazie

----------

## nick_spacca

 *ataraxic wrote:*   

> (...) ho un laptop piuttosto scaccio (128M di RAM e pentium III) ed ho intenzione di installare latex, quali pacchetti devo installare per avere una distribuzione latex minimale e funzionante?? Vorrei cmq utilizzare una GUI piuttosto user-friendly possibilmente ancora kile (lyx non mi è sembrata così potente e sicuramente così intuitiva!!).
> 
> Grazie

 

Come detto sopra, devi installare tetex (e dipendenze) per avere latex funzionante....se poi vuoi una GUI (lyx NON e' una gui per latex, ma un programma COMPLETAMENTE diverso, e' un editor WYSIWYG, del tipo word....) penso che tu debba per forza installare kile, al massimo la versione >= 3.4 utilizzando lo split dei pacchetti Kde, altrimenti dacci dentro di VIM  :Wink:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## knefas

vai con tetex che ti installa tutto (come gia' detto). Al suo interno ha gia' tutto quello che ti serve (compreso dvipdfm). Se fai documenti per il web (pdf) consiglio di usare pdflatex (il file .tex dovra' avedere delle cose leggermente diverse, specialmente le immagini, ma son scemate). 

Buon lavoro, ti consiglio di guardare qui per informazioni e forum dedicato.  :Smile: 

----------

## sanchan

 *ataraxic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io da "buon nubbio" mi sono emerso tetex, suite completa latex e uso come GUI kile, veramente ben fatta!!
> 
> Naturalmente la soluzione di cui sopra non è sicuramente la più parsimoniosa, ma per lo meno eviti problemi di pacchetti mancanti e altre problemucci.
> ...

 

Visto che sembra che a te latex funzioni in modo decente, puoi provare a lanciare

```
elatex
```

su questo file 

http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/tinyos/tinyos-1.x/doc/schemadocsrc/tinyschema.tex

e dirmi se a te funziona?

grazie.

----------

## ataraxic

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che sembra che a te latex funzioni in modo decente, puoi provare a lanciare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Putroppo mi da un errore che non sono riuscito a risolvere:

```

./tinyschema.tex:3:File `html.sty' not found. \usepackage

```

Sorry!  :Confused: 

----------

## sanchan

Sei messo meglio di me. A me non trova neppure il formato di elatex. Che versione di tetex/latex usi?

Puoi postare il tuo file /etc/texmf/fmtutil.d/00fmtutil.cnf ?

Sto cercando di capire se è un problema della ebuild di tetex-3.0-r2 o se è un problema tutto mio.

Ho postato un thread qualche giorno fa con i dettagli del problema ma non è stato molto seguito.

Ho aperto un bug anche su bugzilla, è un problemino parecchio fastidioso.

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
(see the transcript file for additional information)

Output written on tinyschema.dvi (11 pages, 32476 bytes).

Transcript written on tinyschema.log.
```

non l'ho mai utilizzato... ma credo che funzioni...

----------

## sanchan

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (see the transcript file for additional information)
> 
> ...

 

Quale versione di tetex/latex usi? puoi postare il contenuto del file /etc/texmf/fmtutil.d/00fmtutil.cnf ?

----------

## ataraxic

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> Sei messo meglio di me. A me non trova neppure il formato di elatex. Che versione di tetex/latex usi?
> 
> 

 

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r5  +X -doc 85,040 kB

```

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puoi postare il tuo file /etc/texmf/fmtutil.d/00fmtutil.cnf ?
> 
> 

 

Non ce l'ho quel file!!

Forse dipende dal fatto che io sto usando l'ultima versione stabile mentre tu l'ultima versione test (~)....infatti:

```

*  app-text/tetex :

        [   ] 1.0.7-r13 (0)

        [  I] 2.0.2-r5 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.0.2-r6 (0)

        [M~ ] 3.0-r1 (0)

        [M~ ] 3.0-r2 (0)

```

Bye!

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
app-text/tetex

     Available versions:  1.0.7-r13 2.0.2-r5 ~2.0.2-r6 ~3.0-r1 ~3.0-r2

     Installed:           2.0.2-r5

     Homepage:            http://tug.org/teTeX/

     Description:         a complete TeX distribution

```

per il file... io non ho nemmeno la /texmf/  :Shocked: 

----------

## sanchan

Attendo una settimana nel caso gli sviluppatori di gentoo necessitino altre informazioni per risolvere il bug e torno alla versione stable di tetex. Grazie per le vostre risposte.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao a tutti,

dovendo scrivere la tesi, vorrei usare Latex. Un po' perchè fa figo  :Smile:  ,ma soprattutto per imparare qualcosa di nuovo e migliore rispetto ai classici programmi di videoscrittura. E poi quasi tutti i libri scientifici usano Latex: un motivo ci sarà. Dato che non ne so un granchè vi chiedo che pacchetto dovrei emergere per poterlo far andare sulla mia Gentoo.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da C4RD0Z4...

Ma fare una ricerca costa tanta fatica?

----------

